# BRUSSELS | Silver Tower | 136m | 30 fl | U/C



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Meurisse said:


> After several years of silence finally real ground breaking!
> 
> end of december
> 
> ...


Great! That is good news.


----------



## Meurisse (Jun 11, 2007)

and we have a crane!



Bryaxis said:


> Deux prises rapidement depuis mon toit...


----------



## Shaddorry (Nov 8, 2012)

Liftof!


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Copy past from Riga: https://www.google.lt/search?biw=13...9.59.1......0....2j1..gws-wiz-img.v5T-z7BI5m8 *


----------



## Mönchengladbacher65 (Jun 18, 2017)

Great.... :cheers:


----------



## Meurisse (Jun 11, 2007)

we're now officially above groudn level! Also the center core is about to rise above street level!



27maart1886 said:


> eenzame eerste kolom bovengronds


more pictures from beginning of last month:



CaféTasse said:


> meer foto's kan geen kwaad




and we have a forum member on an excellent picture spot!



Bryaxis said:


> une vue de vendredi soir






lumumba said:


>


----------



## Meurisse (Jun 11, 2007)

Central core and first columns



Bryaxis said:


> Pour vous donner un autre angle sur la question, une photo de jeudi 21 mars






CaféTasse said:


> Het schiet letterlijk de hoogte in


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

by Bazar Bazar, on Flickr


----------



## Meurisse (Jun 11, 2007)

this week:



VinceB said:


>





Bazar said:


> Update 25-6-2019:
> by Bazar Bazar, on Flickr


----------



## Meurisse (Jun 11, 2007)

new pics:



CaféTasse said:


> de toren wordt goed zichtbaar vanuit de Kruidtuinlaan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LinkD-2ME (Nov 22, 2018)

Great tower! Can't wait untill its built, will add to the brussels skyline.
Hopefully more towers will be built in the future, a possible 200 meters!!
Lets hope.....


----------



## niçois (Sep 21, 2012)

How its possible to have no preview on the 2 pages ???


----------



## Pitchoune (Jun 17, 2009)

Here is a preview, pictures taken from one of the architects website 
(http://www.accarain-bouillot.com/silvertower.html)


































This will become the 4th tallest in Brussels:
(from http://skyscraperpage.com/ > Brussels)


----------



## Pitchoune (Jun 17, 2009)

Update from the 24th of August 2019:

IMG_20190824_144205


----------



## Meurisse (Jun 11, 2007)

yesterday:



Pitchoune said:


> 03/09/2019, ça progresse toujours aussi vite.


----------



## Pitchoune (Jun 17, 2009)

22th of September 2019

IMG_20190922_124243https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Puinkabouter (Jan 8, 2007)

*1.*



Friday 20/09/2019.​

*2.*



Tuesday 24/09/2019. I have a few more variations on this image on flickr.​


----------



## Pitchoune (Jun 17, 2009)

03rd of October 2019:

IMG_20191003_170602https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hoogvliet (Nov 19, 2012)

Mooi, nu nog dat gebouw links slopen, en wat aan die jaren 50 weginrichting doen, (bredere stoep en een fatsoenlijk fietspad graag)...


----------

